# Anyone doing anything scary for Halloween? My idea...



## Ice Prince (Jun 15, 2007)

............


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I'm kind of glad I don't live near you.


----------



## Ice Prince (Jun 15, 2007)

............


----------



## Ice Prince (Jun 15, 2007)

i think it would be the scariest thing around if someone did this. next year im gonna save up some money and do this. i think it would be hilarious seeing people scream their heads off. so do you think i can do anything to make it better if i did it?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I think telling you how to make it better falls in the "don't encourage him" catagorie.


> why are you glad?


 I'd be one of the people who'd have a heart attack.


> grab the foot of the person walking by


I had a cat that did this from under the bed. I'd jump and squawk every time.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

*laughs hysterically*

What happened to the good old tradition of hitting people up for candy?
Hiding in the bushes and throwing apples at people?
Making pies?
Or even punkin carving, screwing up 500 times before you get a good one?


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

I agree with Beki - why do that when the little kiddies are just trick or treating. If someone did that to my 4 year old, I would NOT hesitate to beat the living crap out of the offender(s). Not only that, consider anything in the dark you can't see on the ground that can cause injuryfrom tripping. (rocks, branches, steps, etc ...) Don't do it !!!


----------



## Ice Prince (Jun 15, 2007)

............


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Sarcasm is a lovely thing, indeed.


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Ice Prince - you're just a lil 14 year old that just don't get it. If you want to whip up something to scare up people, volunteer work at your local Haunted House or Haunted Hayride attraction. Besides - would your parents even let you do this and risk getting lawsuits themselves ? I apologize if this sounds coming as rude but I'm not. Just stating the reality and possibilty of what can go wrong.


----------



## Laura Ann (May 3, 2006)

Yeah, I'd be stomping someone's ass if they did some crap like that to my kid.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2007)

I'de stomp their ass if they did that to me, let alone my kid.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Laura Ann said:


> Yeah, I'd be stomping someone's ass if they did some crap like that to my kid.


Laura, nothing new in a days work huh? 




fishbguy said:


> I'de stomp their ass if they did that to me, let alone my kid.


Andaroo, just.... lawl.
-------------------------------------
In other news, stop taking all of this to heart


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2007)

whoops...I meant to add a " " to the end of my post...lol

but still...I wouldn't mind it, but if it was my child that got scared....

actually, no...I have enough common sense to know not to take my kid through that.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2007)

Are you guys serious? 
I can't really believe such a big deal is being made out of this.

There is always that one "scary" house. Having strobe lights, fog machines, and a dark "structure" in someone's driveway makes it blatantly obvious that THAT IS NOT THE HOUSE FOR THE WEE KIDDIES TO GO TRICK OR TREATING. Seriously, I find it hard to believe that you would take so much offense to it. If you really brought a small child up there for candy with all of these items making the spectacle scary, I put the blame on the parent.
There was ALWAYS this scary house wherever we went trick or treating, and when i was a little kid, obviously I did not go up to that house. 

I for one think its a fun idea. I love Halloween for these reasons. Its just a good ol' scary time.


----------



## Ice Prince (Jun 15, 2007)

whatever people forget i even posted this....just had an idea and if you people are gonna make a big deal about it....just close the thread...sheesh....why does everyone make a big deal about everything...


----------

